# Any 5th wheel owners going to Peterborough show?



## nozzmoking (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi All,

I've booked 2 nights at the Holiday Inn (don't laugh!) adjacent to the showground, as I'm hoping to come away as an owner of a 5th wheel rig. Was just wondering if any 5th wheelers might be there, as I'd love to have a chat and pick your brains a little before taking the plunge. I'll be there Friday afternoon and all day Saturday. Would like to get some 'proper' advice, before listening to the dealers.  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Its a gloryfide caravan :wink: :wink: 
and You would be excommunicated from this site :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Alan H


----------



## nozzmoking (Mar 29, 2008)

Fatalhud said:


> Its a gloryfide caravan


No it's not. It's a motorhome pretending to be a caravan. No, it's an articulated carahome. Or a trailerable motorhome. Maybe a semi motorvan.

OK, you win, it's a caravan. 

Paul


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Mind you they do have slide outs, so perhaps the RV boys will let you play with them 8O 8O


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Paul,

We are going to the show and are booked with the motorhomes facts mob (judging by the replies you have had, I don't know if we will feel welcome)

We are more than willing to discuss the fifth wheel with you, if you PM us we will give you our mobile number, you can ring us and we can meet up and answer any questions you have, and show you the van if you want.

We will be there from Thursday,

look forward to meeting you

Kerry & Graeme


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

cavaqueen said:


> (judging by the replies you have had, I don't know if we will feel welcome)


Of course you will, Just bring plenty of booze, Like most on here I have made my way through Tents caravans and motorhomes, Not yet done the 5th wheel route, but you will be able to find me Having a good shufty around them at the show  

Alan H :


----------



## nozzmoking (Mar 29, 2008)

cavaqueen said:


> We will be there from Thursday,
> 
> look forward to meeting you
> 
> Kerry & Graeme


Many thanks, have just replied to your PM.

See you at the show hopefully.

Best regards,

Paul


----------



## nozzmoking (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Kerry & Graeme,

Apologies for not making contact at the show. Our 5th wheel plans were totally scuppered, and we ended up buying a motorhome, (36' Newmar Kountry Star), from the team at Itchy Feet. We made the decision early on the first day there, and didn't want to waste your time discussing 5th wheels knowing we'd decided against going that route.

Hope you understand.

Thanks again for your offer of help, and we hope to meet you on our travels.

Best regards

Paul & Miranda


----------

